# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  faire fonctioner maratis avec une Nvidia 610m

## therev123

Yo, j'ai une question un peu stupide mais qui m'intrigue, j'ai trouver un moteur OpenSource qui s'appel Maratis. Tout le monde peut s'en servir sans avoir a disposition une carte vido hyper puissante( support de opengl 2.0). En ce moment je suis a l'tude du code source(il y a une version tlchargeable sur le net) car je m'apprte a l'optimiser pour qu'il rponde plus a mes besoins. Rendu  ce point, cela dpend de ce que je vais faire par la suite. Est-ce que ma carte graphique sera a la hauteur malgr tout?

----------


## plegat

Yo




> Rendu  ce point, cela dpend de ce que je vais faire par la suite. Est-ce que ma carte graphique sera a la hauteur malgr tout?


Ben... a dpend... a dpend de:
- ce que tu vas faire par la suite
- de ta carte graphique

Dsol d'tre aussi vague, mais tu ne nous aides pas... hein...  :;):

----------


## therev123

Je sais excuser moi de ne pas vous aider plus qu'en ce moment, mais ma seule question ces de savoir si une carte vido Nvidia geforce 610m est un bon compromis dans ce genre d'environnement malgr sa faible puissance.

----------


## LittleWhite

Je pense que cela suffira, surtout si elle supporte OpenGL 3 et 4  ::):

----------


## therev123

Tant-mieux  ::D:  la mise  jour que j'ai fait dernirement m'a permis de suporter openGL 4.4. Au-fait, y aurais t-il quelqu'un par hasard qui sais comment intgrer le SDK de maratis dans visual studio car il est sparer en deux, un qui se nomme  MCore  et un qui se nomme MEngine ::?: .

----------

